# Eclipse PA5532 standby ma draw



## dieseldudw (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi,

My amp currently kills the battery in my Civic within about 3 days. Before I start the troubleshooting was wondering what would be considered a normal standby ma range. Anybody?


----------

